# New Patterns



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Nitro Perch









No justice cuz I suck at taking pictures!! Theres actually orange scale down towards the belly of this bait on its side.

Rattle Snake









Was just messin' around with various scale patterns and layering of some new colors I got.


----------



## Charly (Mar 23, 2009)

Very Nice Paul


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

well done....love 'em....the Nitro is hot!

MS


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I alway enjoy looking at your work. I'd like to see your interpretation of some of the old "antique" patterns. I bet you'd be good at it.


----------



## justWrightbaits (Jun 29, 2012)

Top notch work Paul !


Mark


----------

